# Hedgie laying out in the middle of the day



## liam1 (Feb 15, 2015)

Today I came home from school and I found my hedgehog just laying down awake in the middle of the cage. He wasn't doing anything just kinda sitting there and staring. I since picked him up and carried him a little and then put him back in his cage, he began eating and drinking water then went into his little hide and he's now sleeping. I'm really scared because I don't think that type of behavior is normal. I already have an appointment scheduled for Tuesday, but want can I do in the meantime. By the way, the time I came home was around 5 o'clock.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would just keep an eye on him. Hedgies do weird things sometimes and you don't always know why. Make sure the temperature is fine for him (if he was splatting out on his belly, it could be a sign that he's too warm, for instance), and just monitor how much he eats and drinks, and whether his activity and behavior is otherwise normal. You can mention it to the vet if you really want, but if it's the only unusual thing, I wouldn't worry too much.


----------

